# Greetings from Austin, TX



## DeCaffinated (Feb 24, 2018)

Hello from currently cold and rainy Austin, Texas.

I'm an actor and game designer, as well as a self-taught amateur arranger and (hopefully) composer who likes to do this in his free time. I've done some arranging early on but right now I'm really focused on my performance so I'm currently sampling existing compositions. I've been uploading stuff I've been working on but I'm not here really to self-promote, just try to learn as much as possible!


----------



## Letis (Mar 5, 2018)

Hello and welcome, have fun here!


----------

